# Adam Morrison News



## nutmeged3

> *Getting up to speed*
> Bobcats guard Adam Morrison is ahead of schedule in his recovery after missing the season because of surgery on his right knee. The ex-Gonzaga star is back on the floor running, shooting, and doing light basketball drills. He is expected to play for Charlotte's summer league team.


LINK

Good news, he sure as hell needs to provide something this year


----------



## DaRizzle

Wasnt it while playing against the Lakers? Man I felt bad for him...


----------



## Redeemed

I still think he could be one of the best out of that draft. I have high hopes for him, even though i'm not a Bobcats fan. I hope he gets well and lives up to his potential. I know he still can, and he doesn't deserve the critisism he gets.


----------



## Diable

It's awfully hard to judge him right now,but he wasn't good as a rookie.He had a couple of great scoring games,started the season playing horrendous defense and contributed almost nothing when he couldn't score.He looked a lot better in the preseason and summer league last year,but that doesn't count and then he got injured right before the games started counting.If he can't turn things around he's going to go down as one of the biggest mistakes ever.


----------



## Redeemed

Its hard to think a great shooter like him could be a bad player. Maybe not a top 3 pick, but he is so good of a shooter you got to atleast believe he belongs in the league. The knee injury (I think thats what he injured) isn't as big of a deal as it is to someone like Amare because he doesn't rely on athletecism. Yeah his D is bad, but thats something he needs to be coached on. He is still young and I don't see how people think he doesn't even belong in the league after the short ammount of time he has been in it.


----------



## Diable

Morrison was never a great shooter.That's a complete myth.He was a really good college scorer and noone cares now.JJ Redick is like top 15 in NCAA scoring,that doesn't mean anything in the NBA.It doesn't carry over.


----------



## drexlersdad

another jordan flop.


----------



## Redeemed

Diable said:


> Morrison was never a great shooter.That's a complete myth.He was a really good college scorer and noone cares now.JJ Redick is like top 15 in NCAA scoring,that doesn't mean anything in the NBA.It doesn't carry over.


JJ hasn't had a chance because Van Gundy is a defensive minded coach and if you don't (or can't) play good D you don't get a chance, and their coach before that (Brian Hill or something like that) had bad rotations and never knew who to use. I see Redick in the same position Adam is and they will both turn out to be atleast decent pros. I think Morrison is a good/great shooter and it takes a while to get used to the 3.5 foot difference in the NBA three and college three.


----------



## Dornado

I hope the 'stache comes back strong this year, though he certainly did struggle as a rookie. We'll see how the leg heals up... he's a crafty player, and I still hold out hope that he'll carve out a niche in the league.


----------



## Deke

hell probably be nothing more then a 10 ppg scorer off the bench.


----------



## Yao Mania

/\I think Bobcats fans will be happy if they can even get that out of Morrison


----------



## Diable

Morrison will make around four million next season...they'll have to take whatever they can get,but they won't have to be happy about it if he can't provide some real bench scoring.You can get a pretty decent veteran for that amount and be reasonably sure what to expect from him.


----------



## Redeemed

Deke said:


> hell probably be nothing more then a 10 ppg scorer off the bench.


I don't understand why people think this. It angers me because he showed a lot in college and he has an offensive game that translates well in the NBA.


----------



## GNG

DienerTime said:


> I don't understand why people think this. It angers me because he showed a lot in college and he has an offensive game that translates well in the NBA.


He does...?


----------



## Redeemed

Yes he is a good spot up shooter and from what I saw he can make a lot of difficult shots. Look at Jason Kapono he can only shoot and he has a spot in the league and Adam can too especially since he is a better all around scorer than Kapono.


----------



## croco

The difference is that Kapono has an elite skill which is his shooting and compared to Morrison he is even a tremendous defender.


----------



## GNG

DienerTime said:


> Yes he is a good spot up shooter and from what I saw he can make a lot of difficult shots. Look at Jason Kapono he can only shoot and he has a spot in the league and Adam can too especially since he is a better all around scorer than Kapono.


I haven't seen good spot-up shooting from Morrison. If I remember correctly, he did most of his scoring at Gonzaga off the dribble.

And saying Kapono can shoot is like saying LeBron James can dunk. Kapono's an elite level shooter and more importantly, he has one of the quickest releases in the league. Morrison has a much slower release and therefore has a harder time getting a shot in the air.


----------



## Diable

Do people think Morrison is a great shooter because he's white?He shot .337 on 258 attempts as a rookie.That's just an okay percentage and it wasn't a surprise based on what he shot in college.If you want to compare him to Kapono,he's a career .464 shooter on treys...that's a great shooter.Morrison is a scorer.When he's on he can be a really good scorer with a wide variety of moves and a good amount of skill,but he has very limitted athletic ability and strength.It's very difficult for him to get off shots against elite athletes...And he plays a position where he's going to be guarded by elite athletes every night.


----------



## billfindlay10

Lets give the guy more than one season before we wright him off!

I would love for him to get a hair cut thought.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Diable said:


> Do people think Morrison is a great shooter because he's white?He shot .337 on 258 attempts as a rookie.That's just an okay percentage and it wasn't a surprise based on what he shot in college.If you want to compare him to Kapono,he's a career .464 shooter on treys...that's a great shooter.Morrison is a scorer.When he's on he can be a really good scorer with a wide variety of moves and a good amount of skill,but he has very limitted athletic ability and strength.It's very difficult for him to get off shots against elite athletes...And he plays a position where he's going to be guarded by elite athletes every night.


I think they do. It's easier to say Larry Hughes is a bad shooter. When Morrison shoots like this, we just think he's "in a slump". He's not "in a slump" when he's never shown consistent good shooting.


----------



## billfindlay10

I think we think Adam is a good shooter because he averaged 28 points per game in his last college season on 49.6 shooting from the field (42.8 from 3) and shot 50.3%for his college career....we all know he was no dunker....so I think he is a good shooter and crafty scorer. His rookie year was an adjustment, as it is for many players....Durant did not have great shooting numbers but people are confidant he will improve on those numbers.


----------



## Redeemed

billfindlay10 said:


> I think we think Adam is a good shooter because he averaged 28 points per game in his last college season on 49.6 shooting from the field (42.8 from 3) and shot 50.3%for his college career....we all know he was no dunker....so I think he is a good shooter and crafty scorer. His rookie year was an adjustment, as it is for many players....Durant did not have great shooting numbers but people are confidant he will improve on those numbers.


Amen


----------



## DaRizzle

I will offer the other half of that argument...

JJ Redick


----------



## billfindlay10

DaRizzle said:


> I will offer the other half of that argument...
> 
> JJ Redick


What? 47% and 42% as a senior is bad?


----------



## DaRizzle

Lights out shooter doesn't always translate to the NBA


----------



## billfindlay10

JJ has not been given a chance...put him on a team like Seattle and he would have put up 10 plus ppg.


----------



## DaRizzle

Uh...anybody in the NBA could get 10ppg if you are put on a crappy team and get starter minutes.


----------



## billfindlay10

I did not say starter minutes....off the bench he would score double digits.....as a starter with 3o plus minutes on that team he would put up 15 plus ppg. Look at what Juan Carlos Navarro did in Memphis off the bench...11 ppg in 26 minutes and people are happy with him for the most part. I am sure JJ can do that.


----------



## DaRizzle

If he scores 10-15, the guy he is "defending" will have even a bigger impact


----------



## shyFX325

Diable said:


> If he can't turn things around he's going to go down as one of the biggest mistakes ever.


dude... chill out... its not like they took sam bowie over MJ. Yeah grabbing Roy or Gay would have been nice but at the time Morrison was the right pick. This draft overall really wasnt the greatest... picks 9+10 (o'bryant and sene) are d-leaguers, picks 4+5 (thomas + williams) are baerely averaging 10 pts a game combined


----------



## Ninerballin

billfindlay10 said:


> I did not say starter minutes....off the bench he would score double digits.....as a starter with 3o plus minutes on that team he would put up 15 plus ppg. Look at what Juan Carlos Navarro did in Memphis off the bench...11 ppg in 26 minutes and people are happy with him for the most part. I am sure JJ can do that.


Unless JJ puts up 20+ in 30 + he won't have much value. His defense is horrendus, and the NBA is moving more towards guys who can defend and score. Look at Bruce Bowen, he gets the start in SA because he can defend as good as anyone in the league, but he isn't going to give you the offensive numbers lets say a Finley/Ginnobli would.


----------



## shyFX325

bowen is an exception and very far from the rule. a comparison to him, especially in this case, is completely useless.

(finley just isnt a starting minutes player any more, manu is manu and should be coming off the bench)


----------



## nbanoitall

anyone want my morrison fan club that i started back in his zaga days? im still pulling for him, but maybe a bobcat fan should have it?


----------



## LionOfJudah

nbanoitall said:


> anyone want my morrison fan club that i started back in his zaga days? im still pulling for him, but maybe a bobcat fan should have it?


:lol:

I also have a Member's Only jacket if anyone wants it....


----------



## nutmeged3

haha great time to bail on him


----------



## nbanoitall

i'm still a fan, but i was wanting to start one for whoever will be denver's first round pick.


----------



## Silk

I guess I could take over the fan club.  Morrison's rookie season was excruciating, and the injury even worse, but hopefully he'll become respectable in the NBA. I'll always root for him since we're both type 1 diabetics.


----------



## B_&_B

DienerTime said:


> I still think he could be one of the best out of that draft. I have high hopes for him, even though i'm not a Bobcats fan. I hope he gets well and lives up to his potential. I know he still can, and he doesn't deserve the critisism he gets.


One of the best of that draft? Are you serious?!?!? :lol:
He'll never be as good as Roy, Gay, Aldridge, and maybe even Rondo and Brewer.
OK, after looking further at that draft class, he does have a shot at cracking the top 5.
http://www.nba.com/draft2006/board.html

Regardless, I hope he comes back and is an effective player. He's fun to watch when he's on fire and you gotta love his passion for the game. He's an old school type player and I love that about him.

I also hope he cut that mop! :biggrin:


----------



## billfindlay10

B_&_B said:


> One of the best of that draft? Are you serious?!?!? :lol:
> He'll never be as good as Roy, Gay, Aldridge, and maybe even Rondo and Brewer.
> OK, after looking further at that draft class, he does have a shot at cracking the top 5.
> http://www.nba.com/draft2006/board.html
> 
> Regardless, I hope he comes back and is an effective player. He's fun to watch when he's on fire and you gotta love his passion for the game. He's an old school type player and I love that about him.
> 
> *I also hope he cut that mop!* :biggrin:


I second that....I like the guy, but come on cut that mop!


----------



## Vermillion

I'm a big fan was I was happy he was looking good last preseason, showing that he had better shot selection and was at least a consistent scorer off the bench. Yeah it was preseason, but I still think next season he'll be a good, efficient scorer off the bench.


----------

